
Amazon Now Selling More EBooks Than Real Books In The UK - playhard
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/06/amazon-now-selling-more-ebooks-than-real-books-in-the-uk/
======
noelwelsh
Perhaps it's time we stopped to referring to paper books as real books, then?
I know this is just a headline designed to get attention, but thinking that
ebooks aren't real books in some way (witness all the handwringing they bring
out about the feel of paper etc.) is one (of the many things) that's killing
publishers.

------
Tooluka
Personally, I don't think I'll buy many ebooks from Amazon or B&N in the next
few years at least. Not after I've discovered that all your purchases can be
permanently deleted from your account with two clicks each. For now I'll stick
with paper books and maybe some newest releases only in ebook format and see
where the trends are going. At least Valve don't do such things and their
games will be with me as long as Valve exists.

~~~
rgrw
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/xor0j/i_asked_steam_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/xor0j/i_asked_steam_support_if_i_could_keep_playing_my/)

~~~
Tooluka
Yes, I know about that and I've even considered going all RAGEQUITSTEAM!!!111
for a few hours :) . But really there are two ways of attack on your cloud
"posessions":

1\. Corporate abuse (just like Valve did recently and thousands others do
every day) - you can't do anything about that. No really anything. The most
individual can do is strike corporation where they don't expect, that only
work once and for one individual. In all other cases it is pointless - there
is just way too big weight difference. And no, the class action suite would
only make big corp smile. Valve done this and nothing can be done about that.

2\. Individual abuse (download hash table, find passwords, do whatever) - you
can confront that, but only in equal conditions. Hacker uses his tools,
knowledge etc and user uses tools provided by cloud (in man vs. man case
clouds tend to try being all good and protect user). So when Amazon made this
security hole they took some of user tools, namely account-content link. This
was done not by some evil plan to force users to buy second copies, that would
be absurd, but because Amazone didn't care enough - "they want delete feature?
fine, enable it for everything and everyone".

------
nrkn
I'm reading Speaker for the Dead on a real, physical book at the moment, after
buying and reading Ender's Game on Kindle. Why? Because Amazon won't sell me
the Speaker ebook in my region - but they're happy to sell me books 1, 3 and
4. Well done guys.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
At £111 for a Kindle, this doesn't surprise me very much.

I'm a teenager, but I'm surprised that my non-technical mother is using eBooks
on our family BlackBerry PlayBook.

I guess the era of the eBook has come, if she is using it.

